# Lower unit troubles



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

yes, comes w. instructions i would ask a yama repair shop which one to get just to be safe


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep use a helicoil. Just remember metric thread. And GREASE the bolts and driveshaft splines when you service it or youll have to do what the previous owner did


----------

